# Alutech Edelstahl Steuersatz



## StillPad (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe in mein neuen Rahmen ein Edelstahl Steuersatz von Alutech.
Jetzt habe ich ein Problem was ich so vorher noch nie hatte.

Ich habe die Platte auf den Gabelschaft geschlagen, Gabel eingesetzt, den Spannring oben drauf gesetzt, dann die Spacer und den Vorbau drauf.

Wenn ich jetzt lenke ist das viel zu locker und wird dann richtig fest so das es alleine nicht zurück geht.
Den Steuersatz einzustellen ist quasi unmöglich.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Muss am zwischen Gabel und unterer Lagerschale ein 4mm Spalt sein?
Wenn ich das Steuerlager richtig anziehe verschwindet der nur läßt es sich dann beschissen lenken.


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2006)

So habe mir nochmal das Ding genau angeschaut ich finde den Fehler nicht.
Sobald ich die Aheadkappe drauf setze und den Satz einstellen will geht es mal leicht, mal schwer sobald ich die Schraube anziehe. 
Hab das Gefühl das die Lager hin sind.
Was mir aber irgendwie wundern würde.

Geht übrigens um den






Und habe wie es scheint alles richtig gemacht, weil es gar nicht anderes geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atreyu (24. Juni 2006)

kann sein das dein gabel schaft verbogen ist


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2006)

Sick_Dirter schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein das dein gabel schaft verbogen ist



Hatte ich auch schon vermutet sieht aber verdammt gerade aus und hat in alten Bike wunderbar funktioniert 

Hab die Befürchtung das diese Konusring liegen könnte den man auf Gabeschaft schlägt.

War schonmal auf einer Gbel drauf aber sowas hat sonst noch nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Atreyu (24. Juni 2006)

ich habe den Steuersatz auch und hate das selbe problem und bei mir war mini mal der schaft verbogen , es kann aber auch sein das dein steuerrohr nicht grade ist , wenn du einen winkel zu hause hast , kanst du das damit prüfen


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2006)

Hmm hab leider kein Winkel.

Sollte aber nicht solch ein Steuersatz das ausgleichen können?

So lange ich kein Druck drauf gebe läuft es wunderbar.

Was hast du gegen das Problem gemacht?

Ich brauche ein fetten Steuersatz weil mein Steuerrohr schon so fett ist.


----------



## Atreyu (24. Juni 2006)

neue gabel dann gings wieder , aber es kann auch sein das es am steuersatz liegt, schick den zurück und las dir einen neuen schicken


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2006)

Naja der Steuersatz war schon im Rahmen drin und das Bike issen Ausstellungsrad also noch nicht wirklich gefahren.

Also Alutech Support ich bitte um Stament


----------



## StillPad (25. Juni 2006)

So ich habe wohl das Problem gefunden...

Hab den Schaft mit ein Stahlmaßstab kontrolliert ein gleichmäßiger Lichtspalt.
Ich weiß ist nicht das besste aber was anderes habe ich nicht.

Dannhabe ich mal wieder die Gabel rausgeschlage, hatte noch nie ein Steuersatz wo die so reingepresst ist! 

So dann habe ich das Untere Lager drauf geschlagen auf den Konusring das das gerade drauf sitzt. Dann wieder alles eingebaut und siehe da es läuft gleich schlecht!
Wenn ich nun die Rahmen hoch hebe und gegen Das Licht halte habe ich kein wirklichen Spalt mehr zwischen Konusring und der unteren Lagerschale.

Also Leute echt das ist der blödeste Konstruktion die ich kenne.
Habt ir die schon verbessert in dem der Konusring in die Lagerschale greift und nicht auf sie drauf? Sobald man mal zu stark angezogen hat schleifen die Teiel aufeinander wie es mir scheint.
Selbst wenn ich beim einbau nicht so anziehen würde würde das Lager ja bei den Aufprall vom Sprung ganz reingedrückt werden.
Was hier fehlen sind Lagerausgleichsringe, oder eine andere Konusscheibe.

Soweit meine Theorie ich warte jetzt auf eine Alutech antwort.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. Juni 2006)

es muss nicht unbedingt ein konstruktionsfehler sein.
vielleicht konnten die angegebenen tolleranzfelder von der maschine nicht eingehalten werden.
jürgen wird dir sicher weiterhelfen können
grüße
Tom


----------



## Rote-Locke (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

die neuen Steuersätze passen alle perfekt, würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es daran liegt. Solche Probleme gab es auch in der ersten Serie nicht. Hast Du evtl. obere und untere Lagerschal vertauscht?

Mach am besten mal ein gutes Foto wo man das Problem gut erkennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (25. Juni 2006)

1. hab ich den Rhamen mit Lager gekauft 
2. Der Alutechschriftzug ist von vorne gut sichtbar.
3. Das Problem wird man nicht auf den Foto erkennen.
4. Da habt ihr das Foto






Die Konusscheibe sitzt meiner Meinung nach auf der unteren Lagerschale auf.


----------



## RedSKull (25. Juni 2006)

Bist du sicher, dass das der richtige Gabelkonus ist?


----------



## StillPad (25. Juni 2006)

Der wurde mitgeliefert


----------



## StillPad (26. Juni 2006)

@Alutech Support schon irgend ein Lösungseinfall?

Mal abgesehndavon das ich keine Ausgleichscheibe über Ebay bekomme die die richtigen Maße hat ist das ja nun auch nicht die beste Löung.


----------



## Rote-Locke (26. Juni 2006)

da stimme ich zu, das sieht merkürdig eng aus. Schick mal eine Mail an Alutech, das sie Dir einen neuen Gabelkonus schicken.


----------



## StillPad (26. Juni 2006)

Gesagt, getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. Juli 2006)

So Problem gelöst, danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## Rote-Locke (3. Juli 2006)

hab das bei uns nur noch am Rande mitbekommen, war das doch der Schaft oder wo lag das Problem?


----------



## StillPad (5. Juli 2006)

Erst habe ich geglaubt es wäre der Schaft war aber nicht so.
Hab den Steuersatz raus geschlagen, ein neuen verbaut und nun gehts 

Und ich darf mal anmerken das es eine absolute Qual war die Lagerschalen raus zu bekommen.

Ich weiß nicht genau woran es lag, war wohl ein Mix aus nicht ganz gerader Konusscheibe und Lagerspiel.
Die Lager hatten gut 0,2mm Spiel was bewirkt hat, das die Konusscheibe zu weit an die Lagerschale kamm.

Da mir aber die Ersatzteile zu teuer waren hab ich dann ein neuen verbaut der sogar noch leichter ist


----------

